# Sounblaster Live! not working

## Sloefke

I've just finished installing Gentoo with KDE and now trying to get some sound working with my Soundblaster Live! 5.1 card.

I'm following the alsa guide on gentoo.org, but it doesn't seem to work.

When installing the Gentoo system, I already compiled the emu10k1 drivers.

Running dmesg detects my sound card.

Now, when I follow the above mentioned guide, I run into some errors.  Emerging alsa-oss and alsa-utils works fine, but when I have to edit the /etc/modules.d/alsa file, I encounter some 'problem'.

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

Question 1 : which lines do I have to uncomment ?

Question 2 : is this file right ? Shouldn't there be something with emu10k1 instead of ens1371 ?

Well, I tried uncommenting only snd-card-0 and 1 apart and together, but all three options resulted in the same errors afterwards, being :

# modules-update

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26/kernel/drivers/sound/ad1889.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26/kernel/drivers/sound/ali5455.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26/kernel/drivers/sound/cs46xx.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26/kernel/drivers/sound/es1371.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26/kernel/drivers/sound/forte.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26/kernel/drivers/sound/maestro3.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26/kernel/drivers/sound/trident.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26/kernel/drivers/sound/via82cxxx_audio.o

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.26/kernel/drivers/sound/ymfpci.o

Question 3 : is this normal or do I have to compile or fix something ?

Question 4 : can anyone help me getting my sound to work ? :p

----------

## Squinky86

Ok, apparently you have compiled all the sound modules....but that's ok. First, we need to make sure your soundcard is a genuine Sound Blaster Live! and not one of the cruddy Dell OEM clones, because that will affect what we do to get your sound working. Could you please "emerge pciutils" and run lspci?

----------

## Sloefke

Currently I'm not working in Linux but I bought the card as a bulk card, so I'm pretty sure it's a real Soundblaster, or Dell and Creative should be conspiring against me   :Wink: 

-mod- : I fired up Linux, KDE started and I got sound :/ No idea how I did this, but it seems to work.

When I launch Gentoo however, I get a list of warnings of "module not started" or something, seems like via drivers and stuff.

Running the lspci gives : 

0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

0000:00:0d.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)Last edited by Sloefke on Sat Jul 03, 2004 3:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Squinky86

When you run alsamixer, what happens?

BTW, you don't have to uncomment any of those lines, but if you do want to try to,

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

----------

## Sloefke

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> When you run alsamixer, what happens?
> 
> BTW, you don't have to uncomment any of those lines, but if you do want to try to,
> 
> alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

 

# alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory

----------

## Squinky86

output of lsmod?

----------

## Sloefke

```
8139too                14824   1

mii                     2240   0  [8139too]

emu10k1                63244   1

sound                  54792   0  [emu10k1]

ac97_codec              9300   0  [emu10k1]

soundcore               3396   7  [emu10k1 sound]

emu10k1-gp              1352   0  (unused)

gameport                1372   0  [emu10k1-gp]

uhci                   24444   0  (unused)

usbcore                57868   1  [ov511 uhci]

nvidia               1630624  11
```

----------

## Squinky86

try "modprobe snd-emu10k1" then try to call alsamixer again.

[edit] ah, you're using the 2.4 kernel- have you "emerge emu10k1" yet?

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Multimedia.

----------

